# System crashed, why?



## trumee (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello,

My server crashed when i was try to read data off the 10G link to the server. Here is the screenshot:






Is there any way i can find out the reason of the crash from the log files?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2018)

What version of FreeBSD and which type of sfxge(4) card do you have?


----------



## _martin (Jun 21, 2018)

Also it would be a great time to dedicate proper dump partition on this system. ( dumpdev in /etc/rc.conf )


----------



## trumee (Jun 21, 2018)

SirDice said:


> What version of FreeBSD and which type of sfxge(4) card do you have?


I am running '11.1-RELEASE-p10' and devices are



```
82:00.0 Ethernet controller: Solarflare Communications SFC9020 10G Ethernet Controller
        Subsystem: Solarflare Communications SFN5162F-R7 SFP+ Server Adapter
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 64
        I/O ports at f100
        Memory at fa000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)
        Memory at fb050000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)
        Expansion ROM at fb020000 [disabled]
        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+
        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00
        Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=32 Masked-
        Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data
        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting
        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-0f-53-ff-ff-0e-20-50
        Capabilities: [150] Alternative Routing-ID Interpretation (ARI)
        Capabilities: [160] Single Root I/O Virtualization (SR-IOV)

82:00.1 Ethernet controller: Solarflare Communications SFC9020 10G Ethernet Controller
        Subsystem: Solarflare Communications SFN5162F-R7 SFP+ Server Adapter
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 68
        I/O ports at f000
        Memory at f9000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)
        Memory at fb040000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)
        Expansion ROM at fb000000 [disabled]
        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+
        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00
        Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=32 Masked-
        Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data
        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting
        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-0f-53-ff-ff-0e-20-50
        Capabilities: [150] Alternative Routing-ID Interpretation (ARI)
        Capabilities: [160] Single Root I/O Virtualization (SR-IOV)
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks for that, I'm not able to help out any further but this information is important to have.


----------



## _martin (Jun 21, 2018)

This is very likely a bug in the kernel driver. It will be very handy to have the crash of the system ; you can see in the picture you sent system is complaining that the dump partition is too small. 
You need to either enlarge it or dedicate different disk (partition) to it so you can have a full dump of the system.


----------

